# swapping kawasaki motors



## llee8300 (May 29, 2005)

I have a 52 inch wright stander mower with a 17 hp kawasaki with about 900 hours on it. It leaks oil. I also have a 48 inch walkbehind with a similar kawasaki although I think its only 15 hp. They both look identical. I am going to trade in the 48 in so I was thinking about having the motors swapped before i do. The 48 inch only has less than 100 hours on it. Since there going to screw me on the trade in anyway I was thinking I may as well get the motor since I think the 52 in is going to need one eventually. How much would something like this cost and how long of a job would it be? I know you can only give me an estimate, but I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

wouldn't take long, or much to do it.... though the deck would be slightly underpowered. also that other one should be able to get a few more hours, if its not burning oil.... just a leak.... if it has pressure lube, most likely has a gasket leak from a bolt not being tight enough..... or it just needs a new seal.


----------



## llee8300 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I don't know where the leak is but I did tighten the bolts per your previous recommendations and it still leaks. Do you think it would be a good swap since I plan to get rid of the smaller mower? Also, do you work for hire. I'd pay you cash to do the job if you are near charlotte. I could bring you the mowers on a day that I could do without them.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

naa, i just do this in my spare time, don't travel... its most likely the seal is bad, don't use stop leak for it though.... well as for the engine itself, it isn't but a couple hp differen ce and well but a couple inches, it would be a little underpowered, but not by much


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

it would be fin, all you should have to do is disconnect everything and unbol;t and swap


----------

